# Tubing in the Backcountry?



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

People are fucking retarded.

There are a million places to take your kids sledding, tons, shitloads of snow on the whole front range and elsewhere.

Maybe he was pushing them along a 10 foot flat spot? 

The territory up there is pretty rugged. 

I would trip a little seeing that up there myself.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

This wasn't just some small sledding hill. It was at 11,990' at the summit of Loveland Pass on busy weekend with a whole bunch of backcountry skiers. To get to a flat spot you'd have to hike down a bit then hike back up the mountain to get to your car. Just makes no sense to take your kids sledding there.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I see families up on the pass all the time.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmmm haven't heard much about sledding on Loveland Pass. Sledding/tubing has been banned at Berthoud Pass. Mostly because people are dumbshits and would sled in spots that were too steep. They'd go careening into the parking lot and generally hit a parked car. Watched something like a 6 yr old kid run down, take a little flight and pancake into a Ford Explorer. Blood coming off of his face, looked rather dizzy, the family freaked out, packed him up and off to the hospital. There was another one that season where flight for life had to come in and take the person. So that one was rather jacked up. People still go up there and sled of course, until the Forest Dis-service kicks them out or writes a ticket. Hasn't been any Forest Service presence at Bert that I have seen this year. Of course I'll bet good money we'll see them this coming weekend...


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

sounds like Clark Griswald


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I heard people do this on Tuckersman ravine in NH as well. Seems particularly stupid when sometime during the weekend hundred of people show up to drop in. 

found a photo

CRW_2089 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------

